# Weaves for a 15 month old?



## slade (Jan 14, 2008)

I was just reading the thread on agility for an 18 week old and I'm wondering how many here teach weave poles to a 15 month old? 

My 15 month old large boy is already finishing up his first course of 8 week weave classes. The chutes were open with guide wires. The chutes have been pretty much closed up for the last two sessions. He is doing great and really loves it. 

I was planning to sign him up for his second 8 week course but some people have suggested that it's hard on the spine. I do not practice weaves with him except during his weekly class. 

Thanks!


----------



## slade (Jan 14, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I read this post thinking someone was getting a hair weaves for their shepherd....hey, anything is possible in here.

I don't know about the spine thing but anything and everything you can get your pooch into..especially things they enjoy...it's quality....the two of you are probably thriving and enjoying a bit of a team effort.

I'm still teaching my dog the zig zag gig.. dog walking between my legs as I walk....I might look into what you are doing....glad the two of you are enjoying it.


SuperG


----------



## slade (Jan 14, 2008)

Ha ha- hair weaves!! Wonder how I change the subject line?  



SuperG said:


> I read this post thinking someone was getting a hair weaves for their shepherd....hey, anything is possible in here.
> 
> I don't know about the spine thing but anything and everything you can get your pooch into..especially things they enjoy...it's quality....the two of you are probably thriving and enjoying a bit of a team effort.
> 
> ...


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

No need....doubt there are too many other smart asses like me in this forum.

SuperG


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

I personally wouldn't worry if you're doing the weaves only during training.
My 15 months old also did the weaves! 
We started practicing with the channel when he was about 12.5 months old and closed the channel when he was approx. 14/14.5. months old.
So once a week should be totally fine!


----------



## slade (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank you for sharing your experience- so now I won't feel guilty while we are having so much fun! 




BoTaBe said:


> I personally wouldn't worry if you're doing the weaves only during training.
> My 15 months old also did the weaves!
> We started practicing with the channel when he was about 12.5 months old and closed the channel when he was approx. 14/14.5. months old.
> So once a week should be totally fine!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

slade said:


> I was just reading the thread on agility for an 18 week old and I'm wondering how many here teach weave poles to a 15 month old?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm glad to see this message... From the title I was wondering why the heck anyone would do a hair weave on a GSD.


----------



## slade (Jan 14, 2008)

Someone else said the same thing on this thread!  Wonder how I can change the title?



shepherdmom said:


> I'm glad to see this message... From the title I was wondering why the heck anyone would do a hair weave on a GSD.


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

I wouldn't bother changing the title. In an agility forum, it should be expected that "weave" is referring to the agility obstacle.


----------



## slade (Jan 14, 2008)

I think those who read that title in the Active Topics do not know that it's referring to agility!



TwoBigEars said:


> I wouldn't bother changing the title. In an agility forum, it should be expected that "weave" is referring to the agility obstacle.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

TwoBigEars said:


> I wouldn't bother changing the title. In an agility forum, it should be expected that "weave" is referring to the agility obstacle.



If you are using pet guide on your phone it doesn't show you which forum you are in. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Melissa98409 (Jun 17, 2013)

I am currently teaching my 13 month old GSD agility. SO MUCH FUN! Weaves seem to be every dogs achilles heel. My trainer has a great way to teach the weaves. She starts by breaking the poles down in to two pole sections and teaches the enterances first. Then she adds two poles at a time buy kind of separates them and puts them at an angle so that it looks like a straight opening to the dog and then gradually closes the gap between the poles until they are in a straight line. It has worked fantastic for my guy.


----------

